# Goat muscle and genetics question



## waterboy2222 (Jan 11, 2014)

This year I got my first goat and he is a wether boer goat. Last weekend I went to my first show and got last place :"( The judge said he had the least in the loin area and that is why I got last. Before now I hadn't really run him that much and only walked him a little every day. This week I've run him and sprinted him about 2-miles every day and increased his food. But here is where the genetics come in. Will exercise increase his loin area or is he just born that way and will never gain any width.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

If he is short bodies then no. It won't get longer, but it can bulk up for sure. Like with humans though genetics play a part in the maximum size muscles will grow to. But you shouldn't have a problem increasing loin size with exercise. 

Is he a short bodied wether?


----------



## waterboy2222 (Jan 11, 2014)

@fiberchick04 He is actually a pretty long goat, he just isn't wide in the back.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The basic structure of a goat is what he is.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree with toth. No amount of feed or exercise can correct conformation. He will gain as much as his body has the capacity for. I think I misunderstood your post. I thought you meant will he gain muscle if fed right and exercised. If he is narrow then he won't have adequate muscle for the show ring.


----------



## waterboy2222 (Jan 11, 2014)

Is there any way to fix his sides because he looks sunk in. He is 77 pounds with the show in April. I feed him a pound and a half in the morning and then another pound and a half in the evening. He is a little over 5 months.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I dont mean to be harsh but the loin is basically what you see is what you get. There's not much changing you can do to it. You can add finish and weight and the way it handles but the width and length will always be the same. 

It's a case of some have it and some dont. I've had plenty that simply don't have it. Placing last sucks but it's part of learning. Listen to the judge and get better for next time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If he is sunken in the flank area, he might be dehydrated, does he drink enough water?
Do the skin test, gently pinch and pull the skin outward just a little, does it snap back quickly or slow?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> If he is sunken in the flank area, he might be dehydrated, does he drink enough water?
> Do the skin test, gently pinch and pull the skin outward just a little, does it snap back quickly or slow?


I agree. Some goats just have the look as well.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

You should post pics of him that way we get a better idea. Sprinting is a good thing but don't over do it. 4 days a week for 30-45 minutes is plenty


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Actually that is a good idea posting pics.


----------



## waterboy2222 (Jan 11, 2014)

I got 4th out of nine in my class today at a jackpot show.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Good job


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Good job! Don't be discouraged if you don't do good at every show. Each judge is different and likes different styles. Not saying you'll do bad, but it's happened to me


----------

